# Nikon D600 D-SLR announced today



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Nikon D600 D-SLR announced today

Nikon.ca


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I actually got an email from B&H Photo about that, Looks nice and it's full frame,
Bit pricey though, Although, I think they are aiming at the crowd that is almost pro.
I'd buy one, But I think I'd like to read more reviews on the video first.

I don't understand why Nikon is so slow at autofocus in video mode,
They should have gotten it down pat eons ago.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

"Remote Sharing and Capture
Photography is a form of expression, which can now be shared more ways than ever before through social networks and online communities. Nikon has announced the optional WU-1b Wireless Adapter that allows users to connect wirelessly to their D600. A companion Wireless Mobile Adapter Utility application for Android™-based1 mobile devices is available at no additional cost. *An Application for the iPhone® and iPad® mobile digital devices will be available on September 15, 20122.*"

That's a long wait.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Lawrence said:


> I actually got an email from B&H Photo about that, Looks nice and it's full frame


Ironically, it's because Nikon hasn't produced a pro DX format camera since the D300 that someone I know is planning to switch to Canon.


----------



## squaresnappr (Aug 27, 2009)

Let's hope they get the AF right this time. This looks to be a great camera with 5.5 fps at 24mp.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The nice thing is that it will use all those old lenses that Nikon made for film cameras,
It has the same body powered lens motor that my D80 has.

So if I bought it, Then I could use all my old Nikon lenses on it.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Lawrence said:


> The nice thing is that it will use all those old lenses that Nikon made for film cameras,
> It has the same body powered lens motor that my D80 has.
> 
> So if I bought it, Then I could use all my old Nikon lenses on it.


Like the D80, D90, D7000, D700, D800, D1, D2, D3, D4 ...

An internal AF motor isn't a unique feature in Nikon bodies.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Todd said:


> Like the D80, D90, D7000, D700, D800, D1, D2, D3, D4 ...
> 
> An internal AF motor isn't a unique feature in Nikon bodies.


It's more than just motors. Some old "film" lenses have metering signal requirements too. The D80,90,7000 can't use AI lenses to their full potential, but the pro bodies can. But you are right with spect to AF lenses.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Todd said:


> Like the D80, D90, D7000, D700, D800, D1, D2, D3, D4 ...
> 
> An internal AF motor isn't a unique feature in Nikon bodies.


Yes, Perhaps not so unique,
But nice to see that that feature isn't being eliminated.

Not yet anyways.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

Almost pre-ordered this. Its time to upgrade from the D7000. However there is some other gear that needs to get sold first before I pick this up. Cant wait though


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

So I got to play around with a D600 today @ Henry's. Here are my thoughts on the camera. I'm going to be comparing a lot of it to the D7000, because that's my current camera.

AF:
The AF seems slightly quicker than the D7000. I tried the AF in a room where they turn off several lights. It wasn't completely dark, but I focused on a darker area. The focus hunted for about 0.5 second, but then locked on without a problem. Focus point setup is the same as the D7000, no surprise there.

Viewfinder:
Nice, big and bright. Since I've never shot with a full frame camera before. I shocked at how much empty space there is on the top, bottom and sides. The AF points are more towards the middle of the viewfinder. That makes total sense due to bigger FF sensor.

Handling, button layout:
Pretty much the exact same as the D7000, except for the buttons on the right side of the rear LCD. The D-pad is smaller than the d7000's, but I like how they have the lock AF point switch surrounding the d-pad. I like the smaller d-pad, but if you have bigger hands, you might not be too fond of it. The lock switch on the mode dial is great imo. I've accidently, knocked the mode dial from Aperture Priority to Manual many times on the d7000. Weight and size of the D600 is virtually the same as the D7000. I didn't notice much of a difference when handling the camera.

NEF Raw files from the two test shots I did, where 30 and 29 MB. I inserted a 16GB sdhc card. It showed 29x shots. Sorry I wasn't really paying attention, but remembered it was 290 something. That was NEF Raw files, and not jpeg. Not sure if it was in 12bit or 14bit Raw though. 

I would recommend this camera to any D7000 user that wants to upgrade to FF. It feels so natural to me as a D7000 owner. I'm ready to buy this Camera, but not sure if I have the funds yet thought.

Anyways, here are some test shots if you're interested.

Shot 1, with Focus Point. 85 1.8g @ f1.8

testshot1 by phuviano, on Flickr

100% crop

testshot1crop by phuviano, on Flickr

Shot 2, with focus point. 85 1.8g @ f4

testshot2 by phuviano, on Flickr

100% crop

testshot2crop by phuviano, on Flickr


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That's a nice camera, Funny to see the D800 on eBay already.


----------

